# What keyboard do you own?



## dan1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi I'm wanting to buy a 61 or 88 keyboard and I am considering one of these:

Akai MPK88
Alesis Q61
Yamaha KX8
Studiologic SL88 Studio (keybed is fatar TP/100LR)
Studiologic SL-990 (keybed is fatar TP40/GH)

which one is the best? and what keyboard do you own?


----------



## Leeward (Jun 21, 2016)

I am interested too.

Currently, I still use a second-hand M-Audio Keystation 88 that I bought a couple of years ago. All I could afford when I started setting up my station. It's flimsy and has a terribly cheap feel to it but considering I only play short lines in at a time (I'm not a great performer), it does the job fine. I can think of a dozen things I'd rather upgrade first but some day I'll get something more solid.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jun 21, 2016)

I'd say it depends on what instrument you play. If you are a pianist, you have to try them and see what you like. If you're not, then features I guess. I've heard good things about the Akai, but haven't tried one. I hope I like the feel, bc it looks great otherwise.


----------



## micrologus (Jun 21, 2016)

Piano: Yamaha p-120 (with graded hammer effect)
Keyboard: Novation impulse-61, since only 3 days , it seems very expressive.


----------



## Leeward (Jun 21, 2016)

Does anybody use the Arturia Keylab 88?

https://www.arturia.com/products/hybrid-synths/keylab88

I've read good reviews and it's fairly cheap as far as fully-weighted 88-key controllers go.


----------



## tack (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm waiting for the Behringer Motor 61 to start making its way out into the market. It's only _just_ released, so we don't know much about it yet.

I currently use an M-Audio Axiom 61 as a MIDI controller and it's nicely programmable but I don't like the feel at all. For proper piano passages I have a Kawai CA-67.


----------



## korgoasys (Jun 21, 2016)

I've just stumbled on this tonight. I'm a voice in the wilderness: Korg Oasys or Korg Kronos 2.

Patrick


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 21, 2016)

20 year old Peavey DPM-C8, originally picked from a dumpster after a fire. After deep cleaning, drying out, etc it's worked great other than changing the battery although it looked like Keith Emerson took his knives to it before refurbishing it. 

There are allot of nice older, reliable, well built controllers out there if you look under the rocks a little.


----------



## Leeward (Jun 21, 2016)

aesthete said:


> 20 year old Peavey DPM-C8, originally picked from a dumpster after a fire. After deep cleaning, drying out, etc it's worked great other than changing the battery although it looks like Keith Emerson took his knives to it.
> 
> There are allot of nice older, reliable, well built controllers out there if you look under the rocks a little.



Wow... and I thought mine was a little beaten.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 21, 2016)

McGraws board player used those and they were triggering a Roland Sound Canvas module at Ceasers in 96.
Damn good gear back then like thier 16 Fader and the 88.
I was shocked that the Piano sounded good though.
Sounded crappy on stage but out front it worked.


----------



## sinkd (Jun 21, 2016)

Roland RD-170.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Yamaha P-155 digital piano (using with a Korg nanoKONTROL2).


----------



## nicoroy123 (Jun 22, 2016)

A few days ago, I compared the Akai MPK88 and the Arturia Keylab 88 side by side in a local store. Here are few impressions...

The MPK88 key action seemed heavier and louder than the KL88 while the KL88 was a bit lighter and more bouncy. Both seemed unnatural to me in comparison to a real piano, so I must admit I was a bit disappointed by both, specially by the KL88 that I was considering as my next upgrade. 

That being said, if I had to choose between the two, I would certainly goes for the KL88 anyway and get used to the key action, which would be certainly better than my actual Alesis Q88!

If you are not a trained pianist who is looking for a "piano controller" the KL88 is still a very nice option, if you are ready to adapt to the key action. A lot of great features, relatively silent key bed, nice management software, controls etc...

Personally, I am not convinced yet, I want to try the Roland A-88 before buying. It does not have as many control features as the KL88 or MPK88, don't have a mod wheel, but the key action might be better. Plus I am very curious about the D-Beam for controller CCs...


----------



## jonnybutter (Jun 22, 2016)

The Rolands have always tended to be on the heavy (action) side, but that's not necessarily bad. I'm with Matt B upthread: for strictly piano action, I like the Yamaha graded hammer feel the best; and the Nord keyboards indeed are very expressive - both the weighted and semis.

I use an Impulse 61 and an fairly old Kurzweill PC88. The Kurzweil is perfectly OK, but I'd prefer the Yamaha/Nord combination if I could afford it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2016)

Kurzweil PC88 here. I like the Fatar action.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 22, 2016)

+1 on Kurzweil and the Fatar action. It replaced 2 keyboards for me (PC3X).


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jun 22, 2016)

I use a Roland A-88.


----------



## passsacaglia (Jun 22, 2016)

Studiologic's VMK 188+, read a lot of reviews before I bought it, also tried Oxygen 88 (great feeling!).
Heard people had some trouble with SL series (old GZ threads) and they went crazy out of nowhere. 
Arturia keylab 88 has a great feeling, took me 1 hour before I really left the music store when my fingers touched that one haha... I'd go for that one!


----------



## Leeward (Jun 22, 2016)

If I can find a showroom near me with an Arturia, I will definitely go for a test-drive. The key action isn't the most important thing for me but it must feel solid.


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Jun 22, 2016)

Akai MPK88

It's not perfect (yes the keys are clunky and noisy), but it's the best one I've had yet.

When the perfect controller gets created......I'll happily make the switch.


----------



## Tfis (Jun 23, 2016)

Motif XS8. I like the weighted keys and the controllers (faders/knobs).
Actually the audio outs aren't connected at all


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 23, 2016)

Kurzweil PC3K8 here. TP40L is a good "compromise" action, but I sure am missing the triple sensor for faster single-key repetitions. It's a helluva MIDI controller, though - Setup mode is greatly programmable.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 23, 2016)

*ALL MIDI KEYBOARDS ARE CRAP!!!!!*


----------



## jonnybutter (Jun 23, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> *ALL MIDI KEYBOARDS ARE CRAP!!!!!*



On that note! heh. I am a pianist but I'd say - to ref another current thread - that more than a particular plugin that I 'can't live without', I can't live without my non-keyboard MIDI controller devices - breath controller and drum pads.


----------



## mark.warman (Jun 23, 2016)

Kurzweil PC3K8 for me too. I agree with EvilDragon's observations about the action, but the (traditionally sited) pitch bend and mod wheels, breath control input, 9 programmable CC faders, 2 programmable switches and 5 programmable pedals make it ideal to control VIs in real time.


----------



## Selfinflicted (Jun 23, 2016)

dan1 said:


> Hi I'm wanting to buy a 61 or 88 keyboard and I am considering one of these:
> 
> Akai MPK88
> Alesis Q61
> ...



I have the Akai, Keylab88, SL VMK 188+ and have used the SL-990 and used to have the kurweils. Have and have used a bunch of the Rolands as well. For ref, piano is my first instrument.

MPK88 is built like a tank and has great controls, but it has all the delicacy of a tank in the lower dynamic range. Keys a clunky sounding and there is a little 'pop' when the sensor engages. That said, it is one of the better controllers I've tried. I've had it 4 years now and it looks and operates exactly the same as the day i got it. Very good quality control. Programming the controls is fairly easy. Has a readout of data being sent, which is nice and helpful.

Keylab88 - nice in a lot of respects (also has a Fatar key bed). The feel is pretty good - similar to the studio logics and other keyboards that use Fatar beds. The controller setup software is excellent and the VI's it comes with are a nice addition (they do come with several licenses, so you can set up on a 2nd or 3rd system). After 6-8 months of heavy heavy use (12-18 hours days) the faders shat the bed. Started sending bogus data and not registering when I wanted to send data. It took 2 months of emailing and going through my sales rep to get them to issue an RMA. Eventually the did and another 2 months or so later they just sent a brand new unit - which was great. I'll be interested to see how it lasts as I head into another 12 months or so of heavy workload. If this can last, I'd be reasonably happy with this controller. The newer one seemed to have fixed the paint/labels rubbing off, so hopefully the fixed other stuff as well? I ended up getting this because I was fed up with the Studiologics and the Akai (which is at my home studio now) was just a bit noisy and a little funny feeling at super low dynamics. I'd say this is the best compromise at current - just hoping it lasts....

SL VMK 188+ has a better feel than the keylab88 - more robust, but is not nearly as nice a controller re the controls. I hate that it has a combined pitch/mod joystick instead of separate wheels and you cannot shut one or the other axises off. I've had two of these now and they both started getting flaky with control data after a couple years. The velocity sensors also start to go after awhile. The expression pedal also registered weird data - in 0 position it would send 127, then a little more would send 0, so that was really annoying. I tried a bunch of different pedals. It was in the keyboard software and never got a response for Studiologic on that one. It lasted longer than my first Keylab88 by a few years - i think i got 3-4 years out of each unit. But, that pedal thing was annoying - always an issue from day 1. Quality control is a real issue for these.

SL990 - not a fan. VMK 188 i like much more for studio logic. SL990 has worse quality control issues than the VMK188. Built very cheaply.

Kurweils - I liked them. I had a K2600X that lasted for 10 years. I had to replace velocity sensors and do a few other service things probably 8 years in. I think some hammers dried out and snapped or something. But, it got a lot of use. I think the SL VMK 188+ has a better feel, though. They both have Fatar key beds and are in the same general ball park. I haven't tried the newer kurzweil keyboards, but the PC88 felt very very similar to the K2600X.

I've tried the Roland A-88 and it is way too mushy for me. Feels very very unnatural. I also have an FP-7 of theirs and it has a good piano feel as far as digitals go. Just lacks controls and I prefer the controllers for programming Midi. Digital pianos are fine when all i'm doing is piano stuff, but orchestral, synth, percussion, etc. programming I don't like programming from a digital piano - feels too weird to me.

If/when I find myself in the market again (i have my suspicions about the Keylab...) I'll probably go for the Physis K4 that Chim talks about. I'm tired of buying new controllers every year or two. Seems ridiculous. In the late 90's I worked at a place that had a yamaha KX88 still completely functional as the main controller. That thing is still fully functional today. It's worth paying 2x's the money to get 10x's the mileage.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 23, 2016)

I went through my share of controllers. Until I got a Kurzweil PC3x which has the perfect amount of weighting but enough response for quicker passages. Plenty of controllers. I seldom use its internal sounds and wish Kurzweil would just come out with a controller with the same keybed sans the internal sounds. Right now it's working very well.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jun 23, 2016)

what do you guys think about the Studiologic Acuna? At the moment I'm using an Oxygen88


----------



## Selfinflicted (Jun 23, 2016)

I got an Acuna to try and ended up sending it back. The action was pretty good - same as the VKM 188+ as I recall (full weighted hammer action), but most of the Midi controls work via an iPad app which used up the USB connection on the Acuna. So, if you use the iPad, you have to use a standard Midi connection and interface to get to your computer. It does have standard pitch and mod wheel instead of the joystick, though. The Acuna weighs a lot less than the VMK 188+ as well - but the action isn't lighter.

Otherwise it was nice, but after years of Studiologic keyboards I'm finding more and more quality and longevity issues.


----------



## dbudde (Jun 23, 2016)

I use a Kawai VPC-1. It's a controller only (so no internal sounds). Also optimized for piano in terms of action. There are no controllers other than the keys. But the keyboard response is terrific assuming one is looking for piano feel and the key noise is very minimal.


----------



## Leeward (Jun 23, 2016)

Low key noise is quite an important factor for me. Although I only play in short passages at a time, the noises from the M-Audio Keystation 88 are almost distracting - especially when playing in fff string spiccatos!


----------



## AmbientMile (Jun 23, 2016)

M-Audio Axiom Air, HATE IT. I had the last Axiom and it failed under warranty, so it was replaced with the Air version. Not happy with it. I have to constantly turn it off and on to reset it when Logic stops recognizing it. It is not nearly as easy to program as advertised. I also hate wheels. I'm looking to replace it with something from Korg or Roland that has a joystick.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jun 23, 2016)

AmbientMile said:


> I'm looking to replace it with something from Korg or Roland that has a joystick.



go with Novation SL MkII.


----------



## muk (Jun 24, 2016)

From my experience, Baron Greuner has a point. At least if you are a pianist, you'll be much better off with a digital piano instead of a midi keyboard.


----------



## Mishabou (Jun 24, 2016)

But a digital piano is basically a midi keyboard with internal sound source...


----------



## tack (Jun 24, 2016)

Anhtu said:


> But a digital piano is basically a midi keyboard with internal sound source...


The implication is that a digital piano more closely feels and behaves like a real piano: properly weighted keys, triple or at least double sensor, etc.

I wish I could find a 61 note fully weighted keyboard with modwheel and pitchbend on the left.


----------



## passsacaglia (Jun 24, 2016)

more than the Nord pianos, any nice pianos with internal sounds like the Nords with good hammer action anyone has experience from?


----------



## Mishabou (Jun 24, 2016)

tack said:


> The implication is that a digital piano more closely feels and behaves like a real piano: properly weighted keys, triple or at least double sensor, etc.
> 
> I wish I could find a 61 note fully weighted keyboard with modwheel and pitchbend on the left.



Actually 99% of keyboard controllers out there are using dual sensor technology. The Kawai VPC1 uses triple sensor and without a doubt, i much prefer it over any digital piano on the market.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 24, 2016)

Kurzweil PC2X. Second one I've had because the keyed on the first one eventually disintegrated. One of the Kawai models might be a good bet in the future. 
They're all crap at the end of the day though. Compared to a proper weighted action or a waterfall keyboard they're rubbish.


----------

